# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  برنامج المسنجر والياهو لموبايل

## قوت الزمان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الحمد الله حمدا كثير طيبا مباركا فيه ملئ السموات والأرض وبعد** :
-* رقم اصدار البرنامج هو 1.4   برنامج يخليك تدردش في شات الياهو ماسنجر الياهو عبر  الجوال +المسنجر والفيس.. في جوالك تتحدث في الياهو  وباتقدر  تدخل الياهو تدردش فيه مع اصحابك وكثير  صور البرنامج      والتوافق مع   Motorola A1000, E1000, E398, V3 RAZR, V400, V620  Nokia 3100, 3230, 3620, 3650, 3660, 5140, 6020,  6220, 6230, 6260, 6600, 6620, 6630, 6670, 6680, 6820, 7610, 7650,  6230i, 6610i, 7250i, N-Gage QD  Sony Ericsson K508i, K700i, K750i, S700i, W800i  Panasonic X700, X800  LG U8110 U8120, U8138, U8180, U8180, VX4410  NEC e616, E616v  Nokia 2650, 3120, 3200, 3220, 3300, 3595, 3600,  6010, 6030, 6060, 6101, 6108, 6170, 6200, 6225, 6235, 6800, 6810, 7200,  7260, 7270, 7700, 7710, 8800, 9500, 3510i, 5140i, N-Gage, N70   Panasonic VS2  Samsung D500, D600, E530, E720, Z500  Sendo X  Siemens SX-1  Sony Ericsson F500, K300i, K500i, K608i, P900(international), P910i, S700, T68i, Z800i *MobiChat  mobile application,MobiChat   application, downloadable MobiChat application, download MobiChat  application, free MobiChat game, free download MobiChat application,,  free download MobiChat sofware MobiChat free download* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك ....

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا اخي
تم النقل الى القسم المناسب

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك

----------

